# Swiss Army Bike



## babyjesus (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's my Swiss Army bike. I have about 5 complete ones. Some of the license plates and so on are rare.  The rear wheel has both a coaster brake and manual activated drum brake. The front brake stamps down onto the tire directly - not very good. This bike was designed in 1905 and was in production until the 70s with little changes through that time. Mine is a '42. These bikes are incredibly strong and well built. Even the oldest ones have fully functioning electrical/dynamo and brakes etc. You can get on them and ride them. The tires are really weird and hard to find, not exactly clinchers, they have this whole great big flap along the edges.  26inch.  The pouch is filled with some really useful tools. Every other older generation man in Switzerland had one of these when doing military service up until some 20 years ago.  The company Torpedo which makes hubs was put in business by the production of this bike and went out of business due to the end of production of this bike. They made hubs for hundreds of other bikes too - everybody has heard of them.  They are wonderful to ride, comfortable and practical although heavy not hard per se, because they are nicely geared. Mine lacks one thing - a kickstand. I know a place where I can get nos parts for these bikes so it's just a matter of time   The swiss also made post office bikes using the same frame and some different parts and civilian bikes based on the same frame, again with different parts like bigger fenders and a front drum brake to name a couple.  They must represent the longest production of any single model of bicycle - about 70 years with very few changes - mostly things like the material of the brakes cable housing and electrics as those things developed after 1905. 

I'm actually much more into balloon tire bikes pre WW2 but being in Switzerland for a few years now I have started collecting whatever interesting stuff is around and these bikes are fascinating and full of history. They look great and ride great. Makes you appreciate the military business of things. I also have a military trailer which hooks up to it. The whole sh'bang


----------



## Stony (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice bike! I know of a Swiss Army bike in my area that comes with the stretcher trailer. What would be a good price for the both of them?


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Value of a SAB*



Stony said:


> Nice bike! I know of a Swiss Army bike in my area that comes with the stretcher trailer. What would be a good price for the both of them?




I'm not sure in the US how these bikes sell. I would expect if the bike has the 2 registration plate, the leather pouch and pump, chainguard all the parts and a trailer like you
described it could cost about 1g.  If it has an old big leather case that fills the whole central area hanging off the top tube than add another 3 or 4 hundred bucks to that.
If the case is there but its a new one or repro (no old date stamp) then and 100 or 150 only. Those are the prices here in Switzerland so I am guessing that in the US you might
add a bit on. I've seen them appear on ebay USA for about 1 to 1 and a half grand for just the bike and often missing some key parts. The tool pouch should have a full set of tools in
it ideally. And make sure to check the tires are in good shape. A new set of NOS 'Maloya' tires in Switzerland will set you back 150 bucks since they dont make them anymore. Perhaps
less for used ones.  There are Chinese repro ones out there but apparently they are so crap they are not even worth buying.

If the bike you are talking about is nice and complete and with all the parts and trailer I'd be pretty happy to get it for 1250.  You have to consider that shipping a bike like that to 
the US probably cost in the region of 3 to 400 bucks - without the trailer.

I'm not well versed with the value of them in the US so I would double check what I have estimated by going through completed listings in the sporting goods/cycling section of ebay
to see what they have sold for before. You could also check completed listings in the collectibles/transportation area too.

Do you have any photos?

Marc


----------



## Stony (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't looked at the bike in about a month, but I can get photos and check for all the items you mentioned. Give me a couple of days to get it together.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 6, 2013)

Stony said:


> Give me a couple of days to get it together.




Sure, I can definitely tell you what it's got/what it's missing and I would love to see this trailer you mentioned. Sounds interesting


----------

